# Afterburner Core voltage problem



## Internalinferno

So I am trying to overclock my rx 480 using msi afterburner but in order to get it to 1400mhz I have to raise the voltage because it isnt stable at the voltage for 1330mhz. But when I go to do it I expect to be able to type in my wanted voltage, but no, theres some percentage slider which isnt accurate enough for me. Ive seen people with it the way i want it but I cant find anything online about how to fix this, please help.


----------

